# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Margi Clarke For Eurovision???

## hilda

Coronation Street's Margi Clarke is making a bid for Eurovision.  Here's today's story from The Sun: 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...nce-track.html

Here's a link to the video for her track, Holographic Disco: www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTLgoSr1fpEargi

But is it true that Bono from U2 is backing it?

----------


## cowfriend

I saw the two of them in liverpool back in January shopping i thought is that bono with jackie dobbs over there it was and now i regret not speaking to them it all makes sense now and i love the track she is putting into eurovision song contest.

----------


## Siobhan

Hi Hilda.. this is posted already in the Eurovision 2011 thread.. closing

----------

